# kennel cough



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

It seems like Dixie gets kennel cough or upper respiratory infections way too often. Now I do not think she has ever been vaccinated for it and I am such a bone head I keep forgetting to give it to her. I have a whole tray because I keep my dogs UTD but I keep forgetting about her. I vaccinated Bailey last night let just hope she doesn't get it. But before I owned Dixie she had lived with us on 2 other occasions and both times got kennel cough. None of my other dogs show symptoms but I am sure they brought it home from the training club. So my question is do any of you have a dog who has had it multiple times? I am wondering if she is more susceptible for whatever reason on my other dogs or if it is just I keep forgetting to vaccinate her. This is the reason I require all dogs who board here to have bordetella because I do not want a strange dog to bring it here or my dogs to give it to them. I have her in quarantine my poor little white dog  I feel like such a jerk for not remembering to give her the vaccine last month. Normally she is very healthy I do not think it is an immune issue just my stupidity.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

My sisters Am.Staff has had KC twice. Both times after she got the vaccination. She needs to have her booster again in a few months so I guess we will see if she gets it again.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Thrall had it 2x, both after vaccs. He actually got it from the vets lol. Raisin got it both times, but was not even half as sick as Thrall, the vet said some dogs are definitely more succeptable (sp?) than others. Now I eye up every dog in the waiting room when I go in lol, (I know he got it from the dogs in the back, but hey they had to get dropped off at some point right?). Thrall also had demodex as a pup (4 months, right after rabies vacc) so I think he just has a weaker immune system. I often wonder though, how the heck does a dog that sleeps like 22 hours a day even get sick!

Edit: To be clear, Thrall did not get it right after vaccs, it was about 2 months or more, I was just saying he had been vaccinated for it, and still got it.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Usually (and this is just me) I do not treat it. I let it run its course and the dog seems to never get it again. I mean I would give them robutussin if the cough was unbearable for them but I also never vaccinated for it because it seemed they would always get it after.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

In some cases left untreated can cause more problems with the dogs upper respiratory system. So it is best to treat it. 

I myself do not give the vaccination to my dogs b/c its like the flu shot in humans LAST YEARS STRAIN. 

I have only had one case of KC with my dogs and thats b/c of a foster dog coming in. So I treated all the dogs rather they showed signs or not then all good to go again. 

Immune system plays a BIG KEY in this kind of stuff


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

So I wonder what's going on with her since she has gotten a few times. She is in great health other than this. I started her on antibiotics and osha and today I have not heard her cough. I do get respiratory viruses in my kennel every now and again and it comes with mild coughing for a few days then poof, it's gone. Exposure is a big thing in my house since several of my dogs go to the training center 6 days a week. I also board dogs and I think that doesn't help things much. I also do other types of training not at the center but I am around at least 20 dogs or so. Maybe I will look into giving her immune system boosters.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

performanceknls said:


> So I wonder what's going on with her since she has gotten a few times. She is in great health other than this. I started her on antibiotics and osha and today I have not heard her cough. I do get respiratory viruses in my kennel every now and again and it comes with mild coughing for a few days then poof, it's gone. Exposure is a big thing in my house since several of my dogs go to the training center 6 days a week. I also board dogs and I think that doesn't help things much. I also do other types of training not at the center but I am around at least 20 dogs or so. Maybe I will look into giving her immune system boosters.


Lisa

Have you thought about having her titers pulled? I know on myself I was for awhile really tired and I kept getting sick so I had my titers pulled so I knew what was wrong with me and I could get back on track. I do it to my dogs to check there immune system. So if there system is low in something (ex Parvo) I will get that injection only.

Its about 80.00 to have them pulled (not sure all areas) but it might have you something on what is going on here with.

Also her white/red cells could be off balanced. Try putting Applecidar Vineager in her water. A cap full to a gallon of what. It could also help to alkaline her system.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

*apple cider vinegar !!!*



geisthexe said:


> Lisa
> 
> Have you thought about having her titers pulled? I know on myself I was for awhile really tired and I kept getting sick so I had my titers pulled so I knew what was wrong with me and I could get back on track. I do it to my dogs to check there immune system. So if there system is low in something (ex Parvo) I will get that injection only.
> 
> ...


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:


----------

